# Whats your favorite venison recipe?



## cooknhogz (Dec 24, 2012)

Just wondering what everybody else's favorite way is to cook venison. I butcher a good amount of deer every year and one cut that never, and I mean never, makes it way anywhere but into a cast iron pan is the 2 inner tenderloins. They are the first pieces to come off, cut into medallions and into a cast iron while I finish butchering with lots of real butter, a ton of garlic, and a creole rub I make. So simple and sooooo good. This shiz is so good it'll make you take back stuff you didn't even steal. Drinkin beer and eatin deer what could be better than that?


----------



## jdmag (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats just about how I do it too! I rollem in flour with some Lowery's and some creole seasoning, and fry them in butter and minced garlic. I like a little deer with my Garlic and butter!


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 25, 2012)

Another way that is a big hit around here is back strap cut into strips (like chicken finger size) rolled in flour with a little salt and pepper in it, then in a egg/milk wash, then rolled in either cheese nips or salted pretzels that I grind up in a food processor, then fried in a pan of oil or deep fried. Guaranteed you can't make this fast enough. This is how I cook my Blue gill and crappie fillets and tried it on venison one day and was a instant hit.


----------



## jdmag (Dec 25, 2012)

sounds good! especially with the cheese nips. do you do the flour first and then the egg/ milk? Sometimes I use Buter milk and eggs, then throw them in bisquick with seasonings added. this is good on my Crappie and tinderloin (deer,elk ,pork or beef) Works good on Chicken too!

I might have to try the cheese nips next.


----------



## cooknhogz (Dec 27, 2012)

For sure check out with Cheese Nips. flour, egg wash, Cheese Nips. You won't be disappointed


----------



## craniac (Dec 27, 2012)

I guess I am doing it wrong.  I put the tenderloins in a glass baking dish, cover with rub of choice, then cover with bacon.  Finally smoke til done.  The glass dish keeps the bacon grease against the tenderloin and prevents it from drying out while smoking.  My kids even like it this way.

I also cut the larger muscles on a diagonal into thin strips, dip in a mix of soy sauce with tabasco.  Then put it in the dryer.  Makes great venison jerky.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 27, 2012)

Pounded in flour seasoned with seasoned salt, black pepper and a touch of nutmeg.
Fried in butter.
We grew up on it!
I could eat a whole deer that way!!!!


~Martin


----------



## stillsmokin (Feb 3, 2013)

Easy and delicious way to cook backstrap.

Cut backstrap into 2" thick filets. I use a homemade marinade of 1/2 cup soy sauce, 1/2 cup worcestershire, garlic powder, a but of crushed fresh ginger, and maybe a shot or two of good bourbon. Let the filets marinate at least overnight. Remove from marinade and wrap each filet with a strip of bacon. (Like a filet mignon). Secure bacon with toothpicks, and grill until bacon is done. NOT CRISP!

These will come off fork tender, and won't last long at all. This is a recipe that everyone raves about when I serve it. Just wish I could find a deer that was all backstrap.


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just made up some deer tenderloins (inside rib cage) a couple weeks back.  I used to fry mine also but once I discoved the joy of Smoking meat I don't think I will ever fry them again. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cage-wrapped-in-bacon-with-q-view#post_913196


----------

